# Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?



## Maja1178 (28. November 2008)

Hallo,
interessiere mich gerade für einen Angelkoffer damit meine Sachen nicht mehr so im Rucksack rumfliegen. Habe hier schon viel gelesen und die meisten tendieren zur Firma Plano. Aber welche der Kisten wäre zu empfehlen? Suche ne vernünftig Große mit Boxen. Die 777 oder 7771 wäre schön, was dürfen die denn gebraucht noch kosten? Und wer hat eine Plano und kann mir was zur Verarbeitung und zur Qualität sagen?
#h


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

plano hat eigentlich alles gute boxen fächer kann man sich selber einteilen.....
gebraucht kommt drauf an welche box....
aber neu sind die vom preis her noch in ordnung!!
bei askari waren jetzt welche für 2.5euro


----------



## Khaane (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Der Plano 7771 ist ein klasse Koffer, du hast diverse Staufächer und Boxen. (hab ich selbst)

Wenn du einen handlicheren Koffer benötigst, dann empfehle ich dir den Plano 44 Magnum - Davon habe ich je einen fürs Forellen- und Raubfischangeln sowie extra für das Meeresangeln.

Es kommt wie gesagt auf den Einsatzzweck an - Aber ich empfehle dir Plano, die anderen Marken WFT & Co. taugen nur bedingt.

PS: Qualität und Verarbeitung ist die beste die auf dem Markt ist - Sollte eigentlich alle Zweifel beseitigen


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Plano 7771 ist ein klasse Koffer, du hast diverse Staufächer und Boxen. (hab ich selbst)
> 
> Wenn du einen handlicheren Koffer benötigst, dann empfehle ich dir den Plano 44 Magnum - Davon habe ich je einen fürs Forellen- und Raubfischangeln sowie extra für das Meeresangeln.
> 
> ...


 


Vergiss nicht* Flambeau.*Die spielen in der gleichen Klasse.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht* Flambeau.*Die spielen in der gleichen Klasse.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Ja, aber die haben eine wesentlich geringere Auswahl und das Design ist doch eher "altbürgerlich"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren einen Plano 759 Koffer. Mit dem bin ich mehr als zufrieden, man bekommt für sein Geld einen sehr gut verarbeiteten Koffer mir ordentlich Stauraum und wie hier schon geschrieben wurde kann man sich alles individuell einrichten/einteilen. Bei dem 759 hast Du zwei Schübe und zwei Boxen zum entnehmen sowie ein Fach im Deckel, das ist auch sehr praktisch. Den Koffer bekommst Du so um die 75-80€.

Einen Koffer von WFT, für meine Pilker habe ich auch noch. Der ist auch ganz brauchbar, reicht aber von der Qualität bei weitem nicht an die Planokoffer heran.

Wenn ich nochmal vor der Wahl stehen würde, käme für mich bloß wieder ein Plano in Frage.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Die transparenten kleinteile boxen bei hellweg für 2,99€ sind ganz gut...2 boxen kann man mit einander koppeln und hat eine ausreichend große kiste


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Die transparenten kleinteile boxen bei hellweg für 2,99€ sind ganz gut...2 boxen kann man mit einander koppeln und hat eine ausreichend große kiste



Ich denke mal der TE ist auf der Suche nach einem Koffer und nicht nach Kleinteilboxen aus dem Baumarkt.

Wobei es mich wundert das der Hinweis auf die tollen, günstigen Baumarktkisten erst im siebten Posting kommt.


----------



## Khaane (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Es kommt immer auf die Ansprüche an, für den Gelegenheitsangler reicht auch ein "normaler" Angelkoffer für 20 €.

Bei den Baumarktkoffern hat man nicht die Staufächer und man sollte unbedingt auf "Weichmacherresistenz" achten, sonst fallen irgendwann die Gummifische & Twister durchs Staufach. (eigene Erfahrung )

Eine gute Kombination sind die Baumarktkoffer zusammen mit den Plano-Kleinteileboxen. #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ja, aber die haben eine wesentlich geringere Auswahl und das Design ist doch eher "altbürgerlich"


 


Haben diene Kisten Discolights?:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ja, so in der Art.
Ich habe mir unterhalb der Klarsichtdeckel eine LED-Beleuchtung mit Blinkfunktion eingebaut, damit ich auch nachts alles finde und ich die Box nachts auf dem Boot als Leuchtsignal nutzen kann.








Spoiler



Ist selbstverständlich ein Joke 


 


j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Haben diene Kisten Discolights?:q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Maja1178 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!#6
Ich suche wirklich nen richtigen Koffer und nicht die kleinen Boxen, sorry undeutlich ausgedrückt.Möchte trotzdem nicht am falschen Ende sparen und mir von Anfang an etwas vernünftiges zulegen, soll ja lange halten. Hab jetzt mal die Plano angeguckt die ihr meintet, die Magnum fällt erstmal raus weil die aus Stoff ist. Die 759 find ich auch echt klasse, alternativ die 777 oder die 7771. Gibts da noch qualitative Unterschiede oder ist das wirklich nur die Aufteilung die den Preis macht? Wie haltbar sind denn die Dinger?Ich hab beim Angeln eigentlich immer alles dabei, man weiß ja nie was beißt.Also fliegen die Sachen bisher immer durch einen Rucksack und ich bin das Suchen bis zum Ellbogen satt. Auch wenn meine Leidenschaft dem Karpfen und dem Zander gilt möchte ich trotzdem mal nebenbei nen Barsch oder mal ne Forelle verhaften können.Glaub das macht die Entscheidung schwerer für mich. Größe ist egal, hab ein Vereinsgewässer an dem ich in der Nähe parken kann. Mit dem Preis meinte ich eher das ich auf der Suche nach was gebrauchtem bin, weiß nur nicht wie die Preise dann noch so liegen dürfen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Khaane (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Der Plano 44 ist nicht aus Stoff. 





Quelle: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41X4KNXF3ML._SL500_AA280_.jpg





Quelle: http://www.gotyatackle.com/store/images/1444.jpg




Der Plano 7771 ist besser aufgeteilt als der Plano777 - Wenn es einer der Koffer ein soll, dann das neuere Model 

Aus deinen Schilderungen folgere ich aber, dass der Plano7771 viel zu groß für dich sein wird - Schau dich mal bei den kleineren Modellen um, vorallem kannst du dir für den Plano7771 gleich eine passende Sackkarre zulegen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Es war ja nur ein gut gemeinter tip in die richtung...also ich bin gut zufrieden damit..  ob man die gleichen dinger für 150euro in nem verbund  zb. 6 stück kauft oder 3x2 kisten kommt auf selbe raus nur dass man 
90%spart...der Produktname ist nicht alles


----------



## Maja1178 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Eine Frage noch kann ich in allen Gerätekisten Posen unterbringen? Also die Boxen müssten ja dann verstellbare Unterteilungen haben... weiß das einer von 777 od.7771 oder Stuffel bei der 759? Leider sind die Abbildungen immer nur mit dezent geöffneten Laden...


----------



## Maja1178 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Danke Petri Heil 22 - war auch ne gute Alternative, vorallem Preisgünstiger:m
Verdammt- Sackkarre? Echt so schlimm? Hmm... hoff ich bekomm in das kleinere Modell alles rein.Aber wahrscheinlich heb ich mir dann nen Bruch an der Großen, was?Tut sich denn zwischen 7771 und 759 noch viel? Mensch da gibts aber auch Auswahl#d


----------



## Maja1178 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hab jetzt mal geforscht und bei einem bekannten Auktionshaus sind recht günstige Plano 777 und 7771 drin. Welcher Preis wäre denn zum mitbieten noch vertretbar für gute gebrauchte? |wavey:


----------



## nibbler001 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hab selber den WFT Spinner Koffer. Der Hat auf jeden fall gut Platz, ist Robust, gut zu Transportiren und sehr zu empfehlen. Drinnen sind 9 Fächer im Deckel 5.
6 der innenfächer sind ca: 10x 6 cm
3 sind 16 x6 cm
Höhe der Fächer ist 12 cm

4 der Oberen Fächer sind: 6x7cm
das Letzte ist 3x 32cm
Tiefe st 4cm

Kriege im Koffer mein gazes Spinnzubehör unter (dann is er ezwa zu 3/4 voll und is nich grade wenig zubehör.)
Voll is er wenn ih dannnoch das ga´nze Posen und Grudzubehör Reinpacke.(Blei, ab 20g extra, Messer und Zange extra)

Kstet eig 10 -11€, hab ihn bei Ebay für 1€ + 2,40 VErsand bekomen. (War neu)


----------



## nibbler001 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hier nohma n Bild von der Box


----------



## trixi-v-h (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Schon mal bei Flambeau nachgeschaut? Der Zerust Gerätekasten 8050 ist ein richtig gutes Teil. Laut Hersteller ist da ein Anti-Korrosions Verfahren eingearbeitet,welches automatisch Haken,Zangen etc. bis zu 5 Jahre vor verrosten schützt.Ist aber nicht ganz billig das Teil.


----------



## Khaane (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

70 - 80 € musst du bei Ebay einplanen, um die Auktion zu gewinnen.

Schau dich bei Ebay gleich nach einer "Braucke Ruxxac" Sackkarre um, kostet knapp 40 € und wirst du wahrscheinlich benötigen


----------



## Maja1178 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo nochmal,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, hat mir schon sehr geholfen. Habe mich nun entschieden und mir den 7771 von Plano bestellt. Sackkarre kommt dann mal was später |supergri
Super Eintrag Nibbler, kam nur leider ein paar Minuten zu spät, da hatte ich schon bestellt. Danke trotzdem für die Mühe!#6


----------



## Maja1178 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ach so, trixi, irgendwie läßt hier kaum jemand ein wirklich gutes Haar an Flambeau, ich weiß nicht warum. Die meisten tendierten zu Plano. Hoff ich hab mich richtig entschieden, so ne Kiste soll ja ein paar Jahre halten im Einsatz (Sommer wie Winter)


----------



## Khaane (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hast die richtige Wahl getroffen,  herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Plano.#6

Der Koffer ist extrem stabil und wird dich mindestens 1 Jahrzehnt begleiten 

Später kannst du dir noch eine Kleinteilebox (Plano Model 3500) oder was passendes aus dem Baumarkt für Wirbel und Bleie besorgen, dann hast du wirklich alles beisammen.

Wenn du dir später ne Sackkarre holen möchtest, empfehle ich dir die Braucke Ruxxac - Sehr stabil, zusammenklappbar und auch ganz praktisch um Pakete zur Post zu bringen


----------



## Maja1178 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hi Khaane,
hab natürlich eben mal nen Blick auf die Karre geworfen, lach. Glaub dann platzt mein Auto entgültig aus allen Nähten, |supergri Eigentlich sind ja alle Kisten schon in der 7771 drin so wie ich gesehen habe, hoffe die kann man noch ne Zeit lang nachbestellen. Oder sind die Kästen so gebaut das man nur die Org. Plano einsetzen kann? Doch, die 7771 machte mir den besten Eindruck, die 759 fand ich auch super aber die war nochmal 20-30 Euro teurer.Sag mal von Zelten hast Du nicht zufällig Ahnung? Hab grad nen neuen Thread aufgemacht weil ich nicht weiter komme wegen Größenproblemen.. :c


----------



## Khaane (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Stimmt, da sind die drei PLA3500 Boxen dabei, war nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden, welche Boxen ich mir damals für meinen Plano dazubestellt hatte. 

Ich dachte ich hätte sowohl die kleinen als auch die unteren großen Schubfächer dazubestellt.

Dann bist du auf jeden Fall sehr gut ausgerüstet - Du wirst über die Qualität der Plano-Koffer überrascht sein, berichte mal wenn du sie erhalten hast 

Du kannst alle Boxen separat nachbestellen, in die unteren Schubfächer passen eigentlich nur Plano Boxen rein, wenn du die "Ausziehfunktion" nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Maja1178 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Stimmt, das war das nächste Problem beim auswählen der Gerätekiste: Einige Anbieter haben nämlich einfach entweder die kleinen Innenboxen weggelassen bei einigen Modellen oder nur ganz klein drunter geschrieben das die Box ohne Zubehörkisten geliefert wird und diese seperat nachbestellt werden können. Machte mir die Auswahl sehr schwer, habe wirklich bei vielen Modellen von Plano geguckt.Und das bei Preisen ab ca. 80 Euro + Versand.#c Nur bei der 7771 war meist eindeutig erkennbar das sie komplett ist. Die meisten Angelgeräteversandhäuser hatten komischerweise ganz andere Modelle im Angebot. Z.b. die 758 statt der 759 oder die 777 und 7771 gar nicht. Da kann man sich nur auf die positive Meinung anderer Angler verlassen#6
Werd jetzt wahrscheinlich keine Rechnung haben weil ich die "Neu" von Privat gekauft habe, wie sieht es denn generell mit der Ersatzteilversorgung aus?


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Das einzig negative was ich bisher über Flambeau gelesen habe war das "altbürgerliche" Design. Ich denke aber das dies nicht ein Grund zum Kauf oder Nichtkauf eines Angelgerätekastens sein sollte. Wichtiger wären für mich die praktischen Dinge wie Qualität und Stauraum. Letzteres ist meines Erachtens ganz ordentlich beim 8050 was die Qualität betrifft so habe ich bisher noch keine Beschwerden bekommen.Von Plano selbst habe ich privat ein Rutentransportrohr und bin recht zufrieden damit was Verarbeitung und Material betrifft. Ich denke du machst bei denen auch keinen Fehler.


----------



## Maja1178 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ich glaube das ist das Problem: Als Einsteiger zu entscheiden was wirklich Markentreue bei den Empfehlungen ist und was wirklich Qualität ist. Hier im Forum hab ich ja von allen Marken was gehört oder gelesen und konnte mir dann was aussuchen was mir gefällt auch vom Stauraum und von der Aufteilung her.Irgendwo hab ich über Flambeau etwas gelesen das die Qualität nicht an die von Plano heranreicht, aber beurteilen kann ich das natürlich nicht. Ist schon sehr viel Geld das man investiert, da hoff ich das es auch gut angelegt ist im Plano.|wavey:


----------



## serviola (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Habe selbst den Plano 777 vor zwei Jahren bei Decathlon für 62 € gekauft. Licht, Sonne, Meerwasser, drauf stehen und sitzen. Alles hat dieser Koffer schon mitgemacht. Gute Ware, guter Preis, hast du gut gekauft. Flambeau ist leider nicht ganz so haltbar und robust.

Der 7771 ist nur eine etwas andere Variante, aber grundsätzlich gleich. Ich glaube bei Dacathlon BRD immer noch für unter 70 €. Hier nahe Perpingan kostet er nach wie vor 62 €. Ersatzteile bekommst du wie auch nachträgliche Kisten im Net.


----------



## nibbler001 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Bei den Zelten würde ich dir B-Richi empfehlen.
1 Man Zelt is da normalerweise völlig ausreichend für bis zu 3 Personen.

Guck ma bei: http://www.carpers-dream.de    der hat auf jeden fall guten Support und Qualitative Artikel. (WEnn du was anderes haben wilst als der da hat musste einfach ma ne e-mail schreiben, kann sehr, zu guten Preisen, viel besorgen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

In die 759 bekommst Du in die Schübe ohne Probleme Posen rein. Das Du zum Transport eine Sackkarre benötigst ist etwas sehr übertrieben. Freilich ist der Koffer nicht gerade klein, aber so sperrig ist er nun auch wieder nicht. Ich habe meinen immer mit am Wasser. 

Nun noch was zum Preis, was willst/kannst du denn für so einen Koffer ausgeben?


----------



## Tüdde (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Also abraten kann ich dir von Zebco.(jajaja ich weiß das man das nicht so allgemein sagen kann ^^)
Nach 3 Einsätzen is der Koffer auseinandergefallen!#q


----------



## Maja1178 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo,
hab mir den 7771 für 79,- neu erbeutet, den 759 hätte ich alternativ gerne gehabt aber den gabs ohne Preisnachlaß der Händler nur ab ca. 110 Euro. Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie sich die Kiste so macht wenn ich mein Zeug reinpacke.
Ach, das mit der Sackkarre war eh nicht so ernst denke ich (und hoffe ich |supergri ), bis jetzt latsche ich mit nem vollgepackten BW-Rucksack mit Einzelkisten in dem aber leider nach ein paar mal wühlen alles hin und her fliegt. Glaub da geh ich lieber einmal mehr zum Auto und find meine Sachen alle im Schnellzugriff  Außerdem kippt einem der Rucksack andauernd um und man muß im dunkeln immer mit beiden Händen arbeiten, eine hält den Rucksack auf, eine versinkt in den "Untiefen" der Angelutensilien. Nö, da pack ich lieber die Tage mal schön alles in die Kiste und mach ne Bestandsaufnahme.|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Koffer. Ich denke mal da wirst Du lange Freude dran haben.



Den 759 hat mein Händler auch, aber 110,-€ verlangt der nicht dafür.


----------



## Maja1178 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Bei mir in der Nähe ist leider kein Angelhändler mit entsprechender Auswahl, also musste das www. und Eure guten Ideen herhalten. Gut das es so ein Forum gibt!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ich verstehe dich schon. :m
Es zeigt mir aber mal wieder das das I-Net nicht immer günstiger ist als der Händler vor Ort.
Ganz nebenbei, mein Händler verschickt auch.


----------



## Maja1178 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

|kopfkrat nu werd ich aber nicht mehr... und ich such rauf und runter... naja, denke mit der 7771 lieg ich auch ganz gut. Will ich zumindestens hoffen. #6


----------



## crazyFish (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Danke an den TS, durch den Thread habe ich endlich mal Ruhe vor meinen Eltern in der Vorweihnachtszeit, nich wie sonst immer "Was willse denn nu haben....".
Hatte den 7771 ja schon seit einiger Zeit ins Auge gefasst und durch den Thread, ma wieder umgeschaut. Bei Dechathlon gibs den gerade für 50 €, endlich Ordnung im KüKö Dschungel und das Boot dazu schenke ich mir dann nächstes Jahr nach dem Studium selber :q.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ich habe einen Flamebeau Gerätekasten und bin sehr damit zufrieden. Die sind sehr stabil und haben einen sehr guten Verschluss. Auf den sicheren, stabilen Verschluss sollte meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Wert gelegt werden.


----------



## Khaane (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Danke an den TS, durch den Thread habe ich endlich mal Ruhe vor meinen Eltern in der Vorweihnachtszeit, nich wie sonst immer "Was willse denn nu haben....".
> Hatte den 7771 ja schon seit einiger Zeit ins Auge gefasst und durch den Thread, ma wieder umgeschaut. Bei Dechathlon gibs den gerade für 50 €, endlich Ordnung im KüKö Dschungel und das Boot dazu schenke ich mir dann nächstes Jahr nach dem Studium selber :q.


 

Im Netz steht der für 69 €?

Oder hast du einen Angebotsflyer von denen?


----------



## Maja1178 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Find den  7771 jetzt da auch nur für 69,90 Euro...#c


----------



## crazyFish (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Moment ich schau man nach, habe immer als Standartlladen den in DO-Aplerbeck im Sytstem stehen.
So ma alle durchgeschaut, da habe ich ja Schwein gehabt, dass das er einzigtse Laden ist, der die reduziert hat.
Alle anderen führen die 7771 mit 69,90 oder gar nicht im Program.


----------



## Maja1178 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Das wär ja n super Preis... alle Boxen dabei? Dann schlag mal zu, läßt ja vielleicht noch Spielraum für ein anderes schönes Geschenk, musste nur Deinen Eltern zeigen wie teuer der normal ist...:m Ich warte noch auf die Lieferung von meinem... |rolleyes


----------



## crazyFish (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Da gehe ich doch ma schwer von aus, dass der komplett ist, hatte den vor ein paar Monaten in dem Laden auch ma in der Hand, da war er mir aber für die 70 noch zu teuer.
Und da meine Mutter eh nach DO musste, steht er nun bei meinen Eltern rum...


----------



## Maja1178 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Dann kannste Dich ja schonmal drauf freuen... glaub da wird die Bescherung abgewartet und dann ab zum Kiste einräumen  :qKannst ja mal sagen wie Du damit zufrieden bist, werd mich hier auch nochmal mit nem kleinen Testbericht einbringen


----------



## crazyFish (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Werde ich machen, wenn an den Fertagen zwischen Familienverpflichtungen und Angeln Zeit bleibt ...


----------



## Maja1178 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

So, der Koffer ist eingetroffen. Eine Riesenkiste in der wirklich alles Platz hat. Verarbeitung find ich hervorragend, Eigengewicht recht hoch. Bin mal gespannt wie es vollgepackt wird. Noch nicht zwingend erforderlich ne Sackkarre anzuschaffen aber nichts für Menschen die nix schleppen dürfen. Qualität der Boxen ist top, keine Verarbeitungsfehler oder schlechte Verschlüsse. Fazit: Kann den Koffer erstmal nur empfehlen , weiterer Praxistest wird im Frühjahr folgen.


----------



## Khaane (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



Maja1178 schrieb:


> So, der Koffer ist eingetroffen. Eine Riesenkiste in der wirklich alles Platz hat. Verarbeitung find ich hervorragend, Eigengewicht recht hoch. Bin mal gespannt wie es vollgepackt wird. Noch nicht zwingend erforderlich ne Sackkarre anzuschaffen aber nichts für Menschen die nix schleppen dürfen. Qualität der Boxen ist top, keine Verarbeitungsfehler oder schlechte Verschlüsse. Fazit: Kann den Koffer erstmal nur empfehlen , weiterer Praxistest wird im Frühjahr folgen.


 
Nicht zuviel versprochen 

Der Koffer ist echt ziemlich genial, bloß ein wenig zu schwer, wenn man den mit Bleien, Pilker und anderen schweren Zeugs vollpackt.

Deshalb die Sackkarre - Sonst hat man lange Arme #6


----------



## crazyFish (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Joo der ist von den Maßen her schon mächtig, bei mir ist es auch eine Investion für nächstes Jahr wenns dann endlich mit dem Boot auf Fischjagd geht |supergri.
Bis dahin wir er nur dazu dienen ein wenig Ordnung in den Köderdschungel  zu machen.
Von der Qualität her konnte ich ihn ja schon einmal in Laden in Augenschein nehmen und da hat er voll überzeugt...


----------



## Maja1178 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo,
also wenn ich lange bis zum Gewässer laufen müsste hätte ich mir die Planokiste wohl nicht zugelegt, ich habe das Glück mit dem Auto im Sichtbereich vor dem Gewässer stehen bleiben zu können. So werde ich mir die einzelnen Boxen dann auch in Zielfischboxen unterteilen und mir bei Bedarf die Kisten mit aus dem Auto nehmen. Beim Nachtangeln nehm ich sie mit raus, da gibt es eh soviel mitzuschleppen da fällt einmal mehr laufen nicht auf  Aufm Boot ist die Kiste denke ich unschlagbar von der Aufteilung. Außerdem als Lagerungsort daheim gut tauglich, man sieht sofort wann es mal "nötig" ist im Angelshop zu bestellen (als ob wir nicht eh regelmäßig dort vorbeischauen |supergri ) wenn ein Fach leer wird.
Ich finds ne gute Investition. Das mit dem Schleppen ist ja im Zeitalter zunehmender Rückenleiden echt n Punkt, also Sackkarre wäre mal ne Überlegung wert für alle leidenden. Zumal nirgendwo das Eigengewicht des Koffers angegeben wurde. Weiß das einer? (hab keine Waage, jawohl!|supergri )   #h


----------



## Khaane (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Lt. Amazon. com wiegt das "shipping weight" bei 16 pounds.

Eigengewicht mal mit 15 pounds gerechnet macht ca. 6,8 kg. Erscheint mir aber etwas zu hoch, oder?

Schätze es eher so 4 kg, falls du noch nicht eingeräumt hast, stell dich mal mit Koffer auf die Waage, und poste es mal hier


----------



## Maja1178 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

|supergri  Wie ich oben schon sagte hab ich keine Waage... 
Würde sagen 4 Kg ist was untertrieben, kommt schon hin mit fast 7 Kg leer. Würd ihn ja auf die Küchenwaage stellen aber so schnell kann ich die Umdrehungen wohl nicht zählen |supergri


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Wenn ich dran denke werde ich es machen, sobald ich wieder bei meinen Eltern vorbeischaue, dass wird sich aber bis Weihnachten ziehen....


----------



## crazyFish (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

So gerade kurz von der Bescherung aus dem Staub gemacht um eine zu schmöken.

Habe den 7771 gerade leer gewogen, Messmittel war eine Personenwaage, Messdurchführung crazyFish einmal mit, einmal ohne Koffer. 
Resultat sind 6,2kg, holla die Waldfee |rolleyes, aber endlich Ordnung und alle Spinnköder mit einem Hub im Kofferraum, um am Wasser dann das Richtige rauszusuchen...

So nun Schnaps kalt stellen, es wird sich wieder Überfressen, Muttern hat Essen gemacht :q....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen "Begleiter".:m Den kompletten Koffer wirst du ja sicher nicht immer mit dir rum schleppen. Da man aber die Boxen einzeln entnehmen kann wirst Du immer die richtigen Köder dabei haben.

Ich möchte meinen 759'er Plano jedenfalls nicht mehr missen, der leistet mit nun schon seit vielen Jahren gute Dienste und war jede Mark....ja ja, so langer habe ich den schon....wert.


----------



## jente (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo,

habe selber den Plano 7771. Einfach nur Klasse. Wenn Du noch auf der Suche bist, ich habe *noch 3 Stk im Angebot*. Original Neuware, aus Insolvenzmasse.

Bei diversen Anbietern kostet der 7771 hier im Netz so um die *119,- Euro plus Versand*.

Ich biete den Plano 7771 für *90,-€ plus 7,50€ Versand an.
Sparst also über 30%.*
Bei Interesse, kurze mail.

gruß Jente


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo,



Stuffel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen "Begleiter".:m Den kompletten Koffer wirst du ja sicher nicht immer mit dir rum schleppen. .


habe ich schon am Forellenteich gesehen.|bigeyes
Nur wofür den Koffer dann kaufen?
ich finde Gerätekästen wie z.B 759 oder den 7771 zu groß.
Die würde ich nur nehmen wenn ich aus dem Auto raus angel könnte. |kopfkrat 
Ich habe für jede Angelart eine Tacklebox die in die Rutentasche passt. 

MfG Algon


----------



## crazyFish (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Nun, dass ist ja eine Sache die jeder für sich selber abwägen muss, derzeit dient er hauptsächlich dazu, alles in einem Schwung in den Kofferraum zu bekommen um dann vor Ort dass raus suchen zu können, was grad sinnig erscheint.

Als eigentlicher Einsatzort, ist das Boot gedacht, welches im Laufe dieses Jahres angeschafft wird. Den Trümmer irgendwo mit hinnehmen würde ich wohl kaum, zumal das Modell fürs Ansitzangeln nicht optimal aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Khaane (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Nun, dass ist ja eine Sache die jeder für sich selber abwägen muss, derzeit dient er hauptsächlich dazu, alles in einem Schwung in den Kofferraum zu bekommen um dann vor Ort dass raus suchen zu können, was grad sinnig erscheint.
> 
> Als eigentlicher Einsatzort, ist das Boot gedacht, welches im Laufe dieses Jahres angeschafft wird. Den Trümmer irgendwo mit hinnehmen würde ich wohl kaum, zumal das Modell fürs Ansitzangeln nicht optimal aufgebaut ist.



Ähnlich handhabe ich das auch, am Anfang hab ich das Teil überall hin mitgeschleppt, deshalb auch die Sackkarre 

Mittlerweile habe ich mir 2 Plano Magnum 44 Koffer zugelegt, einen für die Meeresangelei und den anderen für meine Puffbesuche. |supergri

Der Plano 7771 dient mittlerweile nur als Tackle-Base, da nehm ich Zuhause oder im Auto dann raus, was ich für den Tag benötige.


----------



## Maja1178 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo,
genauso ist es bei mir jetzt auch:
Die Kiste ist ideal als Tackle Base für daheim oder fürs Boot!
Super übersichtlich, da weiß man was fehlt und wann man wieder irgendwas nachbestellen muß!
Für den Angeltag: Alles so rausnehmen was man braucht und ab in die Angeltasche.Da machen sich die einzelnen Boxen echt bewährt! Den Zielfisch überlegt man sich ja normalerweise schon bevor man an´s Wasser geht. 
Und wenns mal ein schönes Wochenende werden soll dann ab damit in´s Auto und bei Bedarf alles rausholen. 

Gruß, Maja1178


----------



## Dirk30 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ich habe zwei Plano 759 und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Passt alles rein, was man am See so braucht. Nur die Preise, wenn ich die heutzutage anschaue für den 759, einfach zum :v.

Meine hatte noch zur Nichteurozeit 1995 oder 1996 pro Stück nur 109 DM gekostet. 
Ich kann diesen Koffer auch nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Mxrkxbxnnx (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hab mal noch eine Frage zum Angelkoffer Plano 7771. Wie sieht es denn da mit der Verarbeitung und der Haltbarkeit der Verschlüsse aus. Hatte bisher zwei Angelkoffer vom Baumarkt. Bei beiden sind die Plastiklaschen recht zeitig abgebrochen, wahrscheinlich hatten die so manche kältere Nacht nicht vertragen.


----------



## fenmaus (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

_hey,deine frage wegen verstellbare boxen,ja hat er plano 7771 hat 4 herausnehmbare boxen und die fächer kannst einstellen der länge nach wie du es brauchst,da passen schwimmer der längenach rein so lang die box ist.
ich würde dir empfehlen spare ein monat länger und kaufe dir einen neuen kasten,denn es macht sich bezahlbar,denn die qualität ist spitze von plano._gr.fenmaus


----------



## crazyFish (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Ich habe den 7771 nun ein Jahr lang im Einsatz, zum Lagern der Köder im Keller und als Aufbewahrung für Köder und Zubehör im Kofferraum wenn ich losziehe um bei Touren ggf. meine Tasche neu zu bestücken.

Bis jetzt hatte ich mit den Verschlüssen keinerlei Probleme und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

dann werd ich mich mal hier anschließen. Hab selber die Plano 7771 und die 3378 im Einsatz.
Der 7771 bietet Platz ohne Ende, ist sehr gut verarbeitet und darin ist wirklich alles "aufgeräumt". Allerdings für längere Fußmärsche nicht geeignet weil das gute Teil nicht nur groß, sondern entsprechend gefüllt auch sehr schwer ist.

Die 3378 ist für mich der Traum für Spinnangler schlechthin. Wathose an, Tasche umgehangen und los gehts. Fächer für gefühlte 1000 Köder und an den 3 Seitenfächern immer noch Extra-Stauraum. 

Ich kann diese beiden nur ausdrücklich empfehlen.
gekauft habe ich die beiden übrigens bei tackle-direct.com 
Wenn mehrere Sachen bestellt werden oder sogar mehrere Leute eine Bestellung machen und man sich Versandkosten teilt kann man die zum Schnäppchenpreis ergattern.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hehe, auch von mir bekommt ihr den namen "Plano" ist die Runde geworfen! Ich habe den "Plano 1363"- letztes Jahr waren die beim Schirmer im Angebot- für nichtmal 30 € das Stück- Sofort zugeschlagen! Bis jetzt hat er mich einwandfrei überallhin begleitet, ob draufsitzend, normal stehend, fallend aus ca. 1m Höhe- voll bepackt- nichts außer paar winzigen Schrammen bis jetzt! Zum Vergleich: Askari verlangt aktuell 50 Tacken für dengleichen Typ!


----------



## Mr_Willson (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo zusammen...

Ich suche seit Tagen einen Shop wo ich diese Tasche kaufen kann!
Vielleicht hat von euch sie wo gesehen oder weiß wo man sie noch bekommen kann.







Die genau bezeichnung ist:
Plano 3378 Flipsider Tackle Box

Danke für eure Hilfe!

P.s. Wer noch einen Tip hat für eine andere praktische Tasche, nur zu ;-)


Grüße Mr_


----------



## Mr_Willson (21. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Hallo...
Also die Tasche hab ich bekommen. (Holland 86€)
Falls noch jemand interesse hat.
Grüße Mr_


----------



## Pothek (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Interessiere mich ebenfalls für die Plano 3378 Flipsider Tackle Box! Hab dir eine Nachricht geschickt, Mr_Willson!

Grüße


----------



## Pothek (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Leider konnte mir MrWillson nicht helfen, wenn doch noch jemand einen shop hat, der die Plano 3378 Flipsider Tackle Box führt bitte Nachricht an mich! Vielen Dank!


----------



## DerBull (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Angelkoffer ist sein Geld wert?*

Moin,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem gerömigen angelkoffer und bin schnell auf den 7771 und die 759 von plano gestoßen, allerding macht mir die größe und das gewicht ein wenig angst, da ich manches mal doch ein stück vom auto weg angel ich aber trotzdem grundausrüstung & spinn zubehör sowie aber auch grund und posenmontagen für forellen & co. beihaben möchte!

nun hab ich im internet den plano 787 gesehen! der ist wohl Neu, ishet schick und geräumig aus! Kennt jemand den koffer und weiß ja was dieser wiegt oder könnt ihr mir noch einen anderen koffer empfehlen wo ich viel unter bekomme ihn aber auch ein stück tragen kann?


----------

